# Werbeplakat-Schriftart



## Lord Brain (17. Mai 2002)

Tach Leute...
tut mir leid euch mit einer Font-Frage quälen zu müssen, aber ich sehe leider keinen anderen Ausweg mehr...

Ich bin auf der Such nach Schriftarten, die damals (vor WK2 oder so) auf Werbeplakaten benutzt wurden...vielleicht hat einer von euch eine im Petto...

Ich habe mich schon fast totgesucht, aber ich finde die einfach nicht wieder...hilfe...  .


----------



## Kaprolactam (17. Mai 2002)

Hm, vielleicht könntest du präzisieren, aus welcher Zeit ungefähr die Schriftarten stammen sollen. "Vor dem WK2 oder so" ist reichlich schwammig.
Probiere an sonsten mal den "Jugendstil", damit hast du schon *den* typischen Vertreter der Jahrhundertwende. An sonsten fette serifenlose Schriftarten mit geringer Laufweite, Anregungen findest du massenhaft, wenn du mal Google nach "Werbeplakate Jahrhundertwende" fragst.

Kaprolactam


----------



## cocoon (17. Mai 2002)

Hey Lord Brain,
das wird Dir wahrscheinlich nicht viel helfen, aber so eine Anfrage gab' es heir schonmal und es wurden auch Links bzw. Fonts gepostet. Hab' grad mal die Such-Funktion benutzt, aber leider den Thread nicht gefunden. Wenn Du Dich etwas hinterklemmst wird sich der bestimmt aber wieder auffinden.
Viel Glück..


----------



## Lord Brain (17. Mai 2002)

Danke erstmal...

Habe jetzt die namen der Fonts gefunden, die ich meine.Leider komme ich nicht an die Teile ran.Deswegen hier mal die Namen mit der Bitte mir diese (wenn möglich) zur Verfügung zu stellen...

*
civic
Miele
Mono
Colliseo Normal
Maize Regular
Reporter 2
*
Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## axe van ecks (17. Mai 2002)

Hier sind links zu den fonts

Civic 
Miele 
(Chica) Mono


----------



## Shiivva (17. Mai 2002)

http://www.fontworld.net/_de/30.html


----------



## aibo (17. Mai 2002)

*wenn mich nicht alles täuscht...*

wenn mich nciht alles täuscht gibs bei http://www.fontasy.de auch nen font der heißt luftwaffe oder so. der sieht nicht schlecht aus.
grüße
-aibo

edit: nciht bei fontasy, aber der font heißt so. vielelicht findest du den mal irgendwann durch zufall


----------



## Lord Brain (17. Mai 2002)

Danke an alle....jetzt habe ich alles, was ich brauche und noch mehr  ...

@Shiivva: fontworld hatte ich schonmal beim Wickel, aber downloaden kann man da zur Zeit nicht


----------

